# HELP!!!!! My mouse escaped!!!!!



## RedResilience (Feb 4, 2014)

Please help me!!!!! My mouse Esmeralda escaped at what I am guessing to be 5:00 AM today. So far I have searched both of my rooms and haven't found her... I've plugged the doorways with blankets and am going to set some bucket traps once I can stop crying... I had her in a temporary cage that two of my other mice have lived in with no problems. I was going to introduce her to the others today, but when I looked I didn't see her in her cage. She would have HAD to squeeze through the bars because the door was still latched... I know she was there at around 2:00 AM when I went to bed... 

My biggest concern is that I have a giant access hole in my wall for the air conditioner. She had to go through there and is probably roaming the walls... Sometimes I think I hear scratching but I have other pets so I am probably just hearing them. Is there any way to lure her out of the wall??? I'm also going to put that cage on the floor in case she wants to come back. 

It's going to be three degrees tonight! I need to find her before she freezes to death! 

Please please please help me find her!!!!!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Set food and traps everywhere you can. If you are able to see into the air vent, try to limit where she can go so she has to pop out somewhere. Be careful with your rats as if they find her they'll likely kill her. 

Do you have humane traps? Other than that try to go real still and silent and listen. 

Look around and think what mice are capable of. Often, frightened rat owners are utterly shocked to find their rats tucked in a secure sock drawer or hanging on the top shelf of their closet. While you may have looked everywhere, you may not have thought some places counted. 

If I remember correctly though, mice prefer going DOWN. Check mattresses and sheets. Check near other nice cages for signs of visitors.


----------



## RedResilience (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok, I put Lucky's cage up but I will put Ratty's up as well.  I don't know whether to close the access hole (it is literally a giant hole in the wall about three feet high and a foot long, probably bigger) or leave it in case she comes back... But she could be anywhere, in the duct work, any other room in my apartment/warehouse, or even outside and gone forever... 

I don't have any of those but if I don't find her tonight I will go purchase some. Okay, thank you...


----------



## RedResilience (Feb 4, 2014)

Nevermind... Ratty killed her :''''''''(


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

The mouse escaped and your rat killed her?


----------



## RedResilience (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes... She went straight to Ratty's cage even though it was on opposite side of my apartment...


----------



## Pilot. (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh I'm so so sorry to hear that :/


----------



## RedResilience (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks Pilot


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear...


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

Aww.. that really sucks.


----------



## ArborWeek (Feb 18, 2014)

RedResilience said:


> Nevermind... Ratty killed her :''''''''(


 I'm sorry. :'( It is sad that rats and mice have trouble getting along. You would think that since they are so similar that they would be friendly to one another. I'm really sorry.


----------



## RedResilience (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks guys... I would think the same thing too, ArborWeek... I wonder what makes them behave so differently.


----------



## sherlockandwatson (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry! I had no idea a rat could act like that.


----------



## RedResilience (Feb 4, 2014)

Yup, they sure can...


----------

